# apple announcement



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

When I browse to the Apple page, I get a  message to check back tomorrow as it will be another day I will never forget.  Anybody know what the big announcement is that is scheduled for 10 am EST tomorrow?
Paula


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Actually it says it is an Itunes announcement.  Maybe they are discontinuing it?? (One can hope, can't they?)
Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Actually it says it is an Itunes announcement. Maybe they are discontinuing it?? (One can hope, can't they?)
> Paula


LOL! As far as I know, nobody has figured it out yet... Well, at least the last time I checked nobody had. I'm not a big iTunes fan either.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Rumor is they're announcing that they'll be selling the Beatles on itunes.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

They don't sell them now?  Hmmm, does Amazon?
Guess I haven't been looking much for Beatles tunes lately.  I do love them though.  I probably just never came across them.  I tend to buy older music by browsing rather than looking for something specific.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I guess not.  My Beatles mp3's must have come from elsewhere...back in the days before Napster started suing people and it was upheld in the Courts.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

durphy said:


> Rumor is they're announcing that they'll be selling the Beatles on itunes.


But are the Beatles worth a whole page teaser on apple's website? I think it's got to be something bigger than that. No offense to the Beatles, but <meh>


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I do agree with you Heather.  But they just came out with the new ipods, right?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Actually it says it is an Itunes announcement. Maybe they are discontinuing it?? (One can hope, can't they?)
> Paula


Heavens, yes. I'd love for iTunes to spontaneously combust. Had another "incident" with it over the weekend that had me tearing at my hair in frustration. Praise be, I have almost everything backed up elsewhere where iTunes can't reach it, and I do all those backups before I even open the blankety-blank program with a device plugged in. Nice to know I can retrieve the $30+ worth of music it managed to remove from both my device and my iTunes library even when set not to sync automatically.

"Plug and play" and "simple" my a**.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

According to the Wall Street Journal, it is indeed the Beatles coming to iTunes. To that, I say BFD. I could care less.

There's also rumors that they may be announcing streaming iTunes service based out of a Datacenter they've built ostensibly for that purpose in North Carolina. That would be mildly more interesting, but I seriously doubt Apple can top the $36 worth of goodness I get from Pandora One.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I was thinking it might be the apps for mac.  Who knows.  I am pretty put out with them right now so I dont see them getting any more of my money for the time being.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Can you all offer alternatives to iTunes?  Would love to hear/check out some!

Appreciate it!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

As far as I'm aware, there's no alternative to iTunes that does everything iTunes does, or as easily (when it works).  However, I use a program called Phone View on the Mac that is terrific.  I can move nearly anything off the phone onto the computer with it, including voicemail and texts.  Many things can be moved onto the phone as well--not all though, iOS 4 has some limitations that 3.x.x did not.  Still, it's been a useful tool, and I use it regularly to manually back up before I allow iTunes to connect to my phone or iPad.

There's a Windows equivalent called Touch Copy, I believe.  There's also iPhone Explorer, which is less featured, but gives you some of the same functionality for free.


----------

